# Grass Clippings



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Is is safe to feed the grass from our lawn to the sheep and goats? We just bought a lawnmower with a bagger. We don't use any pesticides. 

Thanks
Tamar


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I do it all the time, they love the treat. Try to keep it at a limited amout per head. Too much and mine got bloated. other than that it was fine.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...well, if you do it, I'd only put out about as much as they can actually eat in a short period of time. And I'd make sure that it is only fresh clippings. I think there is something about the moisture content and sitting in the hot sun, or even shade when feeding clippings. 

Personally, I'd just put my sheep in the front lawn for a few hours before I'd mow.


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Same here Slev- set up a section or two of Electronet and a charger and the sheep can take care of the lawn very efficiently!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

HA! Not when you have >1,000 blueberry bushes in the front yard too! I'll continue to bag em and feed em!


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Mmmmm! Blueberries! Now there's a taste of summer I can look forward to eagerly.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

MMMmmmmmmmmmm blueberry fed lamb Mmmmmmmmm  I gotta work on some fences or just face the fact my garden is target #1. Tomato, bean and green pepper fed lamb is nothing special


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Oh yeah grass clippings are fine just don't feed more than they'll eat quickly and remove and compost any they leave. Like any silage listeria is a potential problem.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Tamar, grass clippings are fine to give to your sheep or cattle but don't dump the catcher over the fence so it lands in a pile. Spread it out and they will eat most of it, the rest will just rot into the ground. If piled it starts to ferment and compost and if the stock continue to eat it, they can become very ill. Chooks and pigs also appreciate freshly mown lawn.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

blueberry fed lamb? hmmmmm

I was thinking about mint fed lamb!?!? I know mint seems to grow like a weed and people put mint sauce on lamb........

What do you guys think about that?


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Just don't ever feed it to a horse 

My sheep prefer the cabbages to the other veggies in the garden. Brussels sprouts are their favorite. But given the choice between veggies and blueberries, there's no doubt in my mind they'd take the berries! Heck, Dolly used to climb the apple tree for fresh fruit!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

ACK! Then I'd have to learn to like lamb if they got into the bb bushes!!! They're pretty safe otherwise..........


----------



## jode (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a "mulching" mower and it ground up the clippings so well that the goats/sheep won't touch it. I think it has the stink of small engine on it or something, but they just don't recognize it as food. Maybe if my mower didn't chop it up so much?

I did just go rake some "hay" that the county mowers left alongside the road though...they use a "shredder" type mower and the animals love that - some of that hay was still a foot or longer. It had set for a few days, so it is like it is straight out of a haybale


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

I remember reading that the longer the cut bits are - the better for your animals.
Don't remember the reason but they did say the mulching mowers make 
it less digestible for ruminants. 

Maybe you could cut it will a weed wacker?


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I think that if the cut is too short, they could accidently inhale the grass and it would get into their lungs. At least that is the way it is for horses, I would assume the same for sheep.


----------

